# Over clocking Crossfire-X



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Guys:wave:
it's been a while back with a new system and problem too. what is the best way to over clock these cards, or program to use?
Right now using rivatuner for fans and CCC for the GPU clocks. My score seems low to say the least. I have a decent score in vista but know this set up will go more, way more. My score is in Vista 64, I saw someone say you have to keep reloading the drivers with the ATI cards not sure what he was talking about?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7130634

Where's my buddy Matt? 
Thank you a head of time:grin:


----------

